# New guy in Virginia.



## Kannoneer (Nov 4, 2012)

I just wanted to say hello you everyone. I am in southeast Virginia and I ma taking the plunge into beekeeping this spring.


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

i used to live in Virginia. Welcome


----------



## cana (Mar 7, 2012)

welcome to virginia good luck


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome K! I lived down the road from you in Norfolk for many years. We just sold the house last December.


----------



## Beehaive (Apr 22, 2012)

Welcome, I am in Newport News, give me a shout if you need anything!


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## bbrowncods (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm in Norfolk (when I get home in Feb). Welcome!


----------

